# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  The 1 Week Challenge: #2

## djpatch999

Welcome one and all to the 1 Week Challenge! The idea of this challenge is to get people who are new to this to have a lucid dream within 1 week, that's just *7 days*! But don't worry beginners, it can be done because it was done in the previous one last week. This challenge isn't just for beginners struggling to Lucid Dream, it's also for those members (like myself) who haven't had an LD in quite some time.

If you want to join in then post below saying you're in! The challenge will start on the night of Tuesday the 11th, you then have 7 nights, no more, no less, to have a lucid dream. This time it will be a bit different though, there is no first or second prize instead we have...

*LUCID TRIGGERS*

Okay so the idea with these is that I will give you the name of an object, you then have to use that object to aid you in becoming lucid. For example if I said it was a teddy bear then I would do a reality check every time I saw one in real life. Then when I saw one in the dream I would do a reality check and become lucid (This is just my method, but you get the idea. Use the item to trigger lucidity). Should you get lucid using the item you automatically win yourself *100 points.* *You can get the 100 points only once!* So without further ado, the weeks lucid trigger is:

*Christmas Lights*

Good luck with it I think it'll be a lot of fun!

*Rules: (Only a few of them)*

1. Don't lie about what you've dreamed
2. If you do have a Lucid via LD trigger, you must dream journal it and post the link here to get the points
3. You will have a lucid dream
4. Enjoy  :smiley: 

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask  :smiley:  and if there are those beginners that really want to get lucid then you can ask me anything about your current technique to get lucid. I'll try to answer you as best I can but it doesn't hurt to ask around the forums or in chat. There are people with so much more experience than me on here  :tongue2: 

Anyway I wish you all the best of luck, I will be participating myself but not for the points. Enjoy yourself and I can't wait to start on the 11th  ::D:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

The trigger sounds interesting, I think I'll try this again this week!  :smiley:

----------


## Oceandrop

My recall was nice today, so I will join and hope to get a lucid dream :-) Maybe I can even accomplish the basic task of the month about letting it snow in the same dream. Btw what if you become lucid without seeing christmas lights, but after it summon them?

----------


## djpatch999

*Oceandrop:* I have been thinking about this one quite a bit and have decided to allow it. But you will only get the points if you RC afterwards (and of course post what happened). I was not sure at first about it since if you summon them then it's not actually a trigger. But sure why not  :smiley:  Just to note though you then can't get a second lot of points if in another dream it triggers lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## Oceandrop

I see, that sounds fair enough, thanks for answering Djpatch999. Good luck everyone!

----------


## TheObserver

I feel I'm close to a breakthrough in my LD's so I'm defintelly up for it, and I think I'm due to have a LD this week.

----------


## Sensei

Good luck everyone! I will hopefully see some interesting dreams in here.  ::D:  Do your best!

OceanDrop: what is your signature from?

----------


## Berto

I will try to have my first lucid this week as well (:
but I'm working on WILD at the mo, so I probably won't use the lucid trigger... i'll still RC though  ::D:

----------


## BnT

Count me in  ::D: !

----------


## Santoryu

I'm in! I shall have my first lucid in this challenge! The lucid trigger seems like a great idea.

----------


## Oceandrop

> Good luck everyone! I will hopefully see some interesting dreams in here.  Do your best!
> 
> OceanDrop: what is your signature from?



It is from *The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy**, it is the slogan of the restaurant that they visit at some point; you can just visit it if you time travel, because it exists right before the End of the Universe and ofc also behind the End, it's defended by some kind of weird time thingys  :Shades wink:  So the main attraction is of course the End of the Universe itself when lol, so from every time period, just from everywhere beings travel to it, and after the Universe ended, the Restaurant will ofc spin back again lol. 
It is one of my goals to visit it in the future, in a Lucid Dream.

*I have the book "The Ultimate Hitchiker's Guide" it contains all the Stories, so not that you buy just The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy and are suddenly disappointed that it doesn't contain what I just talked about, but anyway all Stories are great.

Also I just googled it, I imagine it a bit more amazing that all the illustrations, so I hope my Dream Mind will come up with something really amazing when I sometime try to visit it  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

That is AWESOME! I have been meaning to read that book. I have heard from a ton of people that I need to read that book, but I have about 1 million books I need to read.  ::D: 

I have a lot of places I would love to visit from books. My next in line is the wood between worlds from The Chronicles of Narnia.

The_wood_between_the_worlds_by_Irete.jpg

The rings are the key to get there^^^ they are just normal rings that fit on your finger. So all I have to do in a lucid dream is find or summon them. The woods go to other dimensions. I hope to use this for about a million reasons.  :smiley: 

The rings look more like this:
http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/...Reduced(2).jpg
I can't get it to link though.  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

Count me in too. I know it doesn't start until the 11th but I'm on a WBTB right now (just about to go back to sleep) and I'm going to do a wild.

Edit: Aaaaaaaah!! I just woke up from a totally intense WILD. WILD Rush - what even happened? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Any tips on what I should have done or should do next time?

----------


## TheObserver

I JUST A LUCID DREAM VIA A WILD!!! JUST LIKE 10 minutes ago!! It was amazing, I left my body and I start flying around this outdoor restaurant. I FELT SO FREE!!!! IT was crazy, I was flying and stopped to try to talk this girl who I thought looked pretty but then my dream faded  :Sad: . But Im so excited!!! It was so cool!! Next time I'm going demand even more clarity, and do more stabilizing before I fly around!

----------


## Michael073

I am in!  ::D: 

Can't wait to get a warm, christmas-like lucid  :smiley: !

----------


## Sensei

> Count me in too. I know it doesn't start until the 11th but I'm on a WBTB right now (just about to go back to sleep) and I'm going to do a wild.
> 
> Edit: Aaaaaaaah!! I just woke up from a totally intense WILD. WILD Rush - what even happened? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Any tips on what I should have done or should do next time?



Taffy! It freaks me out when people change their profile picture. haha.

Anyways, with the WILD, I have the same feeling happen a lot, but it sometimes happens mid dream, sometimes when I am just sitting around the house. What you need to do it stabilize, get more clarity. But! you have to be very careful not to move your real body, I used to do this all the time, but I always thought that I was just "daydreaming." then one day I tried to do a RC and I all of the sudden lost all feeling in my normal body and was completely in my dream! 

I actually did that this morning again. haha. Good job! Good luck!

----------


## Taffy

So I should've just stabilized. Ok, I'll remember that for next time.

----------


## djpatch999

Dammit guys you're meant to save the lucids for the challenge haha  :tongue2: 





> Count me in too. I know it doesn't start until the 11th but I'm on a WBTB right now (just about to go back to sleep) and I'm going to do a wild.
> 
> Edit: Aaaaaaaah!! I just woke up from a totally intense WILD. WILD Rush - what even happened? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Any tips on what I should have done or should do next time?



Nice one Taffy!  ::D:  How did you do it? Did you mediate before? What kind of time was this? I think I've been doing the same thing as you but always given up because I got no results  :Sad: 





> I JUST A LUCID DREAM VIA A WILD!!! JUST LIKE 10 minutes ago!! It was amazing, I left my body and I start flying around this outdoor restaurant. I FELT SO FREE!!!! IT was crazy, I was flying and stopped to try to talk this girl who I thought looked pretty but then my dream faded . But Im so excited!!! It was so cool!! Next time I'm going demand even more clarity, and do more stabilizing before I fly around!



Blimey, nice!  ::D:  Keep it up and both of you will be on top of this challenge like a pro  :tongue2: 

Wondering if I should have started it when the thread was posted haha  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

Haha, don't worry too much about it DJpatch. The more lucids you have, the more likely you are to have a lucid.  I think that getting some lucids now should warm them up for the competition.  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

> Haha, don't worry too much about it DJpatch. The more lucids you have, the more likely you are to have a lucid.  I think that getting some lucids now should warm them up for the competition.



Ahh true true, I'm so motivated for this one  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## TheObserver

I created a dream journal for the WILD I had this morning, but because I have been only registered 6 days I can post this link, although I think you can find it on my profile.
It is titled 'My First Higher Level Lucid Dream via WILD/DEILD: Freedom, Flying and Forgetfulness'.

----------


## djpatch999

> I created a dream journal for the WILD I had this morning, but because I have been only registered 6 days I can post this link, although I think you can find it on my profile.
> It is titled 'My First Higher Level Lucid Dream via WILD/DEILD: Freedom, Flying and Forgetfulness'.



Wow that sounds like quite the experience you had there! Maybe you'll be like Wishfulthinker and it'll just click and you can WILD whenever you like  :smiley:  I find it strange how you can't post links though, how odd  ::?:  Oh well, congrats and I wish you many more  :smiley:

----------


## TheObserver

Yeah, it says I need to be a member 7 days to post links, to make signatures and probably other things too, so one more day haha. Yeah and about the WILDing thing, I have been getting into sleep paralysis like states naturally since I was younger, but I would always do it right before I went to bed and usually would end up falling asleep after doing it. But when I got my LD this morning I did the same the thing I always have done except I did it 5-6 hours after I feel asleep and it worked. I remember reading in, Exploring Lucid the World of Lucid Dreaming, that LaBourge said it's almost impossible to get a WILD right before bed or a little after, but if you try 5-6 hours after you feel sleep you chance increase drastically. So I think that might have to do with it, or it could be coincidence.

----------


## TheObserver

Oh and thanks for your support!!!

----------


## Taffy

> Nice one Taffy!  How did you do it? Did you mediate before? What kind of time was this? I think I've been doing the same thing as you but always given up because I got no results



I got up at like 4~4:30, which was about 5 and a half hours after falling asleep initially. I laid down on my back with my hands over my stomach and just kind of laid there. Initially I felt nothing but I was persistent and kept going. Almost fell asleep, but I caught myself, and shortly after than I felt some light vibrations all over my body (from what I hear people say, it starts in one part, but for me it just happened all at once, slowly). I looked at the back of my eyelids and didn't see anything, but the ice cream shop came into view after a while. At that point the vibrations were really strong, a similar feeling to when your arm or leg falls asleep, only all over my body and a bit stronger. I was kind of merging with the scene, that part is kind of fuzzy, but I found myself standing in the shop.

I didn't do any meditating beforehand. Just got up to go to the bathroom. Definitely going to do more WILDs. ^^

----------


## TruMotion

I haven't had an LD in a while. This is a very interesting idea, sign me up  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

> I haven't had an LD in a while. This is a very interesting idea, sign me up



Woo! Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Sea

I've lost motivation lately and haven't had a lucid for a while, so I'm in.  One question though - how exactly would you do a reality check with Xmas lights?  Touch them?  Turn them on or off?   What does that prove?  I still have a problem with reality checks because it seems to me that you could make anything you want happen in a dream, so if I intend to touch the lights they might seem solid, and if you intend to turn them on or off that could also happen.

----------


## Oceandrop

What ever works for you Sea, for example I now often do the Digital wristwatch reality check when I see christmas lights, so you don't have to interact with the object, it just as to trigger your lucidity / that you do a rc and than become lucid. At least I understood it that way  :smiley:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

> One question though - how exactly would you do a reality check with Xmas lights?



Every time you see a set of Christmas lights you could pinch yourself or hold your nose and try and breathe, if it hurts or you can't breathe than you're not dreaming but if it doesn't or you can keep breathing then you know you're in a dream and then can, hopefully, become lucid.  :smiley:  There are quite a few different RCs out there if you don't like either of those.

----------


## djpatch999

Oceandrop and Wishfulthinker have the right idea  :smiley:  You don't need to physically use it as an rc, you just need to see it to make you question if you're dreaming or not  :smiley:  Welcome to the challenge and good luck Sea  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Good luck guys! Not that any of you really need it  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

Woo, alright. > ::D:  Let's go~

----------


## djpatch999

*-Night 1-*

Only a fragment remembered, but by the time I'd gotten hold of my dream journal and a pen I'd forgotten it  :Sad:  Oh well, 6 more chances!  ::D:

----------


## Berto

Night one:

Nothing at all. D;
Learnt a lot from trying to WILD yesterday though, pretty confident for tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Michael073

Hey patch, i had my lucid yesterday night!
The most epic one ever!

Superjumping and Neo taught me fighting, and I defeated him. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

But i guess, because i didn't get lucid due Christmas lights.. i don't get points?  :Sad: 

If not, too bad.. but i had suchhhhhh an amazing lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Barely slept. Oops.

----------


## djpatch999

*Michael073:* Congratulations! Don't worry you will get points because I hate the current points system I've set up. I don't like that it's bias to one technique. So for being first to lucid in this 1 week challenge you've won yourself 400 points!  :smiley:  Just to help everyone else out I've put the rest of the info for points below.

*Berto:* Nice, I really hope the technique works out for you  :smiley: 

*Taffy:* Come on Taffy! You can do it!  :tongue2:   ::D: 

1st to lucid - 400pts (Won by Michael073)
2nd to lucid - 200pts
3rd to lucid - 100pts

You can also gain the christmas lights RC points on top of those you can win for the lucid  :smiley:

----------


## MissGnomers

I'm on day 2, but I'm gonna give this a try.  Maybe this will help.  There are Christmas lights everywhere!

----------


## djpatch999

*MissGnomers:* Welcome to Dream Views and welcome to the challenge, best of luck to you  :smiley: Also just want to make sure you've read the slight change in the points system in the post above yours?  :smiley:

----------


## MissGnomers

Thanks!  Honestly, not really worried about or expecting to win.  I just think the challenge will keep me focused.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Expect not to win, expect to lucid dream. You'd be surprised how well it works just expecting it  :smiley:

----------


## Michael073

Thank you so much djpatch999!

This lucid was soooooooooooooooooo badass woowwww haha, now i just want to keep going and going.. haha

----------


## djpatch999

*Michael073:* It certainly sounded badass. Of course you will, my first few lucids were mind blowing like that too  ::D:  Unfortunately you are now illegible to win the 2nd or 3rd place points. But you are very very welcome to continue with the challenge and post your results, as you've seen it makes interesting and motivating reading for everyone.

You are welcome, even though there's no need to thank me  :tongue2:

----------


## Santoryu

Haven't remembered a single dream for four days straight now, not even a fragment. My first lucid dream continues to elude me... for now.

----------


## djpatch999

*-Night 2-*

Remembered 3 fairly long dreams, in my DV dream journal if you want to read  :smiley: 

*Santoryu:* Ahh nuu, keep trying. Maybe look up a few tricks for bringing back recall?  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> Haven't remembered a single dream for four days straight now, not even a fragment. My first lucid dream continues to elude me... for now.



Is this normal for your dream recall?

----------


## djpatch999

*-Night 3-*

No dreams remembered, probably because of the early start. I also finished my DJ last night! Must buy a new one :L

----------


## Santoryu

> Is this normal for your dream recall?



Err, not really. Usually I remember at least something, or just have one day only where I don't remember anything.

----------


## djpatch999

*-Night 4-*

Had a very weird and vivid dream, I'm getting closer to a lucid!  ::D: 

Executioner pigs O.o - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

> Err, not really. Usually I remember at least something, or just have one day only where I don't remember anything.



I see. I think that in order to really get constant LDs, you have to practice some better recall. As soon as I started recalling more dreams, my LD count went from 5 a month to over 10 a month. Check out the dream recall compendium in the dream signs and recall sub forum. Practice all of them until you find out which ones help you and which ones don't.

----------


## djpatch999

*-Night 5-*

Could only remember one small dream, it wasn't even that good. I played a small game of Little Big Planet 2 irl and I dream about it, but I've been trying to lucid for weeks now and I've had no result  ::?: 

Oh well giving up wont do me any good  :smiley:

----------


## Berto

night 5!

had no luck until last night. i managed to get my body to fall asleep/SP during WILD! woop. it was only very light though, and i got a bit excited and i woke straight up again  :Sad:  oh well, after a long period of failure, it's starting to look up!^^

----------


## djpatch999

Ahh Berto if you'd have just held on a little bit longer then you'd have managed a WILD!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

Good job Berto! You almost had it! When you think about LDing try and imagine the amount of excitement that comes with it and imagine yourself calming down. This should help.  :smiley:

----------


## Berto

I'll try it! Thanks for the advice  ::D: 
I feel like I'm getting closer and closer, an LD should come along any day now c:

----------


## Sensei

Yeah, when DILDing at night I feel more and more aware each dream until I finally get it. I have been sick and not able to be aware during any of my dreams. It is annoying me. I can't seem to keep attention very well while sick.

I would imagine that you would get closer and closer to WILD in the same way. I have only had a few of those though.

----------


## Lmrhone

Hey can I join? I know their are only like 2 days left but it'd still be fun! Oh yeah! Hey Brandon! Right now I was trying DILD but it kills my dream recall and almost all of my LD's have been through WILD or a WILD-like state.

----------


## djpatch999

*Lmrhone:* Of course you can, as you've noticed though time is running very short haha. If your preferred method is WILD then use that  :smiley:  Don't force yourself to do something that kills your recall  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

*-Night 6-*

Recall has disappeared again, no dreams  ::?:

----------


## Sensei

Yo lmrhone. He changed the rules on page 2 so that you just have to get lucid. So go for your method of choice.  :smiley: 

Good luck.  :smiley:

----------


## Lmrhone

> Yo lmrhone. He changed the rules on page 2 so that you just have to get lucid. So go for your method of choice. 
> 
> Good luck.



Oh yeah. I saw that but I was kind of unsure. 

About my dream last night: It was THE single most boring dream I have ever had. I literally sat around at a dance being sad. Never. Again. I refuse to have another dream so horrible. It felt like an entire night adventure wasted.  It was just horrible, terrible, devastating. I hope I forget it soon. Maybe the lucid dream tonight will hold will overcome that depressing dream.

----------


## Sensei

> Oh yeah. I saw that but I was kind of unsure. 
> 
> About my dream last night: It was THE single most boring dream I have ever had. I literally sat around at a dance being sad. Never. Again. I refuse to have another dream so horrible. It felt like an entire night adventure wasted.  It was just horrible, terrible, devastating. I hope I forget it soon. Maybe the lucid dream tonight will hold will overcome that depressing dream.



I will not mention my three dreams last night the 1 I listened to Mitch hedberg 2 I used a ton of dream powers and protected a city in a lambo 3 I hung out with a lot of friends just chillin.... oops, I guess I mentioned it.  :tongue2:

----------


## djpatch999

*-Night 7-*

Recall still disappeared, no dreams remembered.

and that's the final night for me! To everyone else finish up your week and document any successes. Thanks to everyone for taking part and congratulations to those who managed to have a lucid dream. For those who didn't; keep trying, you'll all get there soon enough. I do plan to hold another 1 week challenge soon but it may have to wait until after Christmas since things are getting really really busy for me now. I hope you've all enjoyed the challenge as much as I have and special thanks to those who helped beginners in this thread; *BrandonBoss, Oceandrop and Wishfulthinker* really helped me out when I wasn't too sure myself or wasn't near my computer  :smiley:  So if I don't put another one up before the 24th/25th have a very merry christmas all of you  :smiley: 

For those of you that have just started like *Lmrhone* I feel like I should give you the full 7 days especially since you joined so late  :smiley:  I'm intrigued to read of the outcome of the 7 days for you  :smiley: 

Thanks again all

~DJ

----------


## Sensei

Good job everyone! I would recommend looking through your week's post and looking for things you can work on, things you did well, and things you enjoyed. Keep up the good work! Merry Christmas!

Thanks djpatch for having these and giving me something interesting to read.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

> Thanks djpatch for having these and giving me something interesting to read.



You're very welcome BrandonBoss  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Blah, why is this happening to me? >_> No recal no nothing. Oh well, better luck next time.

----------


## djpatch999

New One Week Challenge thread is up: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2007914  :smiley:

----------

